# Buying German Shepherd



## HaJwAlH (Feb 26, 2014)

Hello Guys. How are you ? hope you all well .

Well. i was looking for German Shepherd for sale. and i found an ad on the internet i talked to the seller. He said he will sell it for 680$. and he discount it for me to 544 $. the dog is male. and his color almost black. i asked about the dog Age. he told me he didn't know. it is okay to buy German Shepherd on 544$? and i will put Picture of the dog. you can tell me if it is pure. or maybe how old is he? is he under 1 year or like this. i actually don't have any experience about dogs. so please tell me if it worth 544 $ or no. and how old is he. and is he pure?

Here the Pictures:







So please tell me everything about it.


and sorry if i put this on the wrong place


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Dogs are treated different in your part of the world so what's okay there wouldn't be a fair price here. So maybe on that bit.

The dog does look pure bred, nice looking dog, if I had to guess he's 4 or 5 years old by the little gray on his muzzle.


----------



## HaJwAlH (Feb 26, 2014)

SunCzarina said:


> Dogs are treated different in your part of the world so what's okay there wouldn't be a fair price here. So maybe on that bit.
> 
> The dog does look pure bred, nice looking dog, if I had to guess he's 4 or 5 years old by the little gray on his muzzle.


Thanks. lol the dog is very old as i though he was under 1 year . Lol. i actually wanna a dog 1 year or under 1 year. so i can train him easily , what ever i will look for another German Shepherd or Husky. Thanks again for the answer you helped me alot


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I agree. He is a mature dog of around 4. I would go see him. You may find he is what you want.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice looking dog! Yes, pure. He looks older than 1 year though. However, maybe if he has a nice temperament and is in good health you could be flexible. $500 is almost what some rescues here charge for a rescue dog. As long as you do not intend to breed or show the dog, I would go meet him and if you really liked him, the price may be fair.


----------



## HaJwAlH (Feb 26, 2014)

Liesje said:


> Nice looking dog! Yes, pure. He looks older than 1 year though. However, maybe if he has a nice temperament and is in good health you could be flexible. $500 is almost what some rescues here charge for a rescue dog. As long as you do not intend to breed or show the dog, I would go meet him and if you really liked him, the price may be fair.


Thanks bro for the answer. but the reasons i dont wanna buy older. 1: he is lazy thats mean he is not playful. 2: its maybe hard for me to train him at the home and at me. cause i already have 2 German Shepherds both 8 - 9 months old. so maybe they fight or like that. 3: maybe he dont listen to me or he just ignoring me. whatever the puppies way better cause they will be with you since they were puppies. and very easily to train them. ? what do you think should i buy it or :|? im really confused. i found a husky puppy with a great price. i'm Super confused now what you think ?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think you should focus on one breed, maybe do more research. A Husky and a GSD are *very* different, almost can't think of two more different dogs as far as temperament and training style. Buy the dog that fits your lifestyle, not just based on availability and price.

If the dog in the photos is lazy, that is individual to that dog. My first GSD I got when she was 3.5 years old. She was not lazy nor hard to train. In fact we started training the same week I got her. I put 12 different titles on her and we trained an competed in rally obedience, SDA obedience, agility, pet therapy, and I also showed her in conformation for fun. If a dog doesn't listen to you, it has nothing to do with the dog's age. I've owned or fostered and trained dogs from 7 weeks old to one that I got for free off an online ad when he was 11 years old. In fact a lot of the training I do I can't do with a puppy, they are too young. The puppy in my photo is 5 months old and I have to wait another year to really start training him in flyball, agility, and Schutzhund. He is not physically or mentally developed.


----------



## HaJwAlH (Feb 26, 2014)

Liesje said:


> I think you should focus on one breed, maybe do more research. A Husky and a GSD are *very* different, almost can't think of two more different dogs as far as temperament and training style. Buy the dog that fits your lifestyle, not just based on availability and price.
> 
> If the dog in the photos is lazy, that is individual to that dog. My first GSD I got when she was 3.5 years old. She was not lazy nor hard to train. In fact we started training the same week I got her. I put 12 different titles on her and we trained an competed in rally obedience, SDA obedience, agility, pet therapy, and I also showed her in conformation for fun. If a dog doesn't listen to you, it has nothing to do with the dog's age. I've owned or fostered and trained dogs from 7 weeks old to one that I got for free off an online ad when he was 11 years old. In fact a lot of the training I do I can't do with a puppy, they are too young. The puppy in my photo is 5 months old and I have to wait another year to really start training him in flyball, agility, and Schutzhund. He is not physically or mentally developed.


thanks bro for the answer. what ever i like to get them when they puppies and then make them bigger. what ever i said to the seller i dont want it anymore. i found 2 huskies. first one is older he is 1 year old. and another one 2 months old? what you think i must get? the puppy or the 1 year old?. 

Note: this is my first time to buy a dog need help 


thanks


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

He's a nice looking dog.

Have you met him? Do you like him (he like you?).

If that's a YES and you have the time to love, train, keep in the house to be socialized... I'd get him.


----------



## HaJwAlH (Feb 26, 2014)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> He's a nice looking dog.
> 
> Have you met him? Do you like him (he like you?).
> 
> If that's a YES and you have the time to love, train, keep in the house to be socialized... I'd get him.


thanks for answer.
I know his looking good dog.
I didn't met him. and i think he is not trained. forget about huskies and G.S. I found the dog I really like and I need. The Rottweiler he is 16 months old. and trained with good price. I will go for the Rottweiler. 

Thanks all.


----------

